# UHS - Form Submission Date extended



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Just read the paper today, the date for the submission of forms has been extended to 10 September i.e tomorrow #grin
So, all those who have not submitted the forms earlier can do it now. The bad news is dat u have to submit it in UHS now. Go all the way to Lahore and submit ur forms. Tomorrow is the last date. And yeah, the time ends at 12 noon!! #laugh


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

thank god i did on 28th

n yaaaa if u visting lahore then be before hour here as the traffic for allama iqbal road ie on pu road is terrific to sea


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

they are telling this on the 9th of september and the last date is 10th. How many ppl they except to cme??


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

many of them they have to make money naa xero try to get them


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Lolz, yeah!!
Last date gone, now an ad will appear telling ENTRANCE TEST DATE changed:thumbsup:


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

no zardari died in khud khush hamla#cool


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hahaha! But dats toooo early isn't it. #laugh


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

kashhhh it do happen if not then pak wd go more down ecnomically hes such a corupt#roll


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No need for this thread now.

*
LOCKED*


----------

